# Harness or collar?



## biscuit08 (Mar 6, 2008)

My biscuit is 8 weeks old. I am wondering if a harness would be better then a collar. I got suggestions for both but wanted to come here and ask. 

Thanks

Lysa and biscuit


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

we use both!  

Harness for some walks.... collar for anything else.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

a collar is the best option. i do not recommend a regular harness as its pretty much pointless for a large dog (they are great for toy breeds as a collar might be hard on their small necks) and actually HELPS the dog to pull (think sled dogs..). there are, however, special harnesses such as the easy-walk harness that are designed to help a dog that has a problem pulling, as the leash connector ring is on the front side.. i personally use that with my crazy puller and he does not pull AT ALL now.. 

that said, i would try a regular collar and leash on yours to train proper loose leash walking.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

For sure a collar. One of my pet peeves is a harness.


----------



## biscuit08 (Mar 6, 2008)

We have him on a collar now and we use a regular leash and a lead. I know there is no difference between the 2 but I thought I would throw that in there anyways...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

we use both too. Ike learned Heel very quickly and then just as quickly, forgot it.
Until her calms down on walks again, we'll continue to use the no-pull harness.


----------



## cody (Dec 10, 2007)

We use a regular harness for walks until the dog has learned not to pull while on the collar.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bogart was in a Harness as a puppy and he actualy walked better in a harness then with a regular collar. Some people say it encouriges pulling but that wasn't the case with Bogart. I used one that was adjustable with a snap buckle.
All the best,


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We use the EZ walk harness for walks and a collar for when we take him out. Other than that, he usually walks around the house naked.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Other than that, he usually walks around the house naked.


 
oooooh scandalous....


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> oooooh scandalous....


Charlie's a playa


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

We're using a harness for now because the pet shop people said our adjustable snap collar at home would be dangerous on his "underdeveloped trachea"..I wonder if thats true or if they were just trying to get us to buy more stuff along with the 1500 dollar puppy!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

allux00 said:


> We're using a harness for now because the pet shop people said our adjustable snap collar at home would be dangerous on his "underdeveloped trachea"..I wonder if thats true or if they were just trying to get us to buy more stuff along with the 1500 dollar puppy!


That's exactly why we got the harness. Just listening to him breathing while he was pulling on the leash was scary. I can see how it could be dangerous.


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

Personally, I use both. I really mainly use the harness because for some reason Ally hates the collar, but she likes the harness. ? So I just use what she prefers.


----------

